# Microsoft Vista



## Xue Sheng (Mar 25, 2008)

OK After an entire evening of working on and restoring a Laptop with Vista Home Premium for a friend I have only one comment to make about Vista Home Premium

:barf:

There I feel better now


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 25, 2008)

Does anybody have anything good to say about Vista?  Other than "gee, it looks pretty (if you don't mind it eating 90% of your resources to do so)"...


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 25, 2008)

Followed by "Gee, doesn't Unbunto look better and runs in a tenth of the memory space?" - ROFL.

Me thinks that Mr Gates got out before the whole thing went even further into the depths of hell .


----------



## tellner (Mar 25, 2008)

Good to say about it?

Well, sucking a bowling ball through fifty feet of garden hose is certainly an unusual accomplishment. It's given a wonderful excuse for people who wanted to upgrade their old hardware or get rid of legacy software. It's convinced me to get more Linux boxes up and running.

Beyond that? Not so much.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 25, 2008)

Yeah, I have a Vista laptop I need to have XP put on.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 25, 2008)

I would rather clean all the bathrooms in Grand Central Station with my tongue, than deal with Vista.


----------



## Andrew Green (Mar 25, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> Followed by "Gee, doesn't Unbunto look better and runs in a tenth of the memory space?" - ROFL.



Got nothing to do with Ubuntu, any Linux Distribution running compiz-fusion is going to look better and run on less then Vista IMO.

I've set up full, and responsive 3d desktops on systems that struggled with XP, and didn't come close to Vista's requirements.

But here is my view, Vista is doing something really good, it is getting people to look at and consider alternatives.  Personally I don't care whether they go Linux, OS-X, BSD or anything else, I'd just like to see some variety.  I'd like to get to the point where a file could be sent to someone else without having to worry about whether they can open it.  But that's not going to happen with Microsoft holding 99% of the market and protecting their formats while refusing to support open standards.  Get some variety in there and their customers will start demanding it.

We, by the way, are not their customers.  At least not the ones that count. The ones that count buy site licenses for thousands of copies, not get OEM versions installed whether they like it or not.  I'd also not be surprised to find out that more then half of the copies of Office running on home systems where pirated, but that is actually good for Microsoft.  If people had to pay full price for a program that let them write letters, they'd good to alternatives.  Better to pretend it isn't happening then lose a monopoly.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 26, 2008)

Ok, I know Vista is the latest Windows program, but what exactly is wrong with it? What makes it so bad? 

My laptop is showing wear and I'd like to get a new one when money allows. My laptop has XP, all the new computers come with Vista.


----------



## Shuto (Mar 26, 2008)

Jade Tigress said:


> Ok, I know Vista is the latest Windows program, but what exactly is wrong with it? What makes it so bad?
> 
> My laptop is showing wear and I'd like to get a new one when money allows. My laptop has XP, all the new computers come with Vista.


 
I also just started looking for a new laptop yesterday and I can find some with XP.  Maybe it's because I'm leaning towards getting a lower end machine although Alienware will still sell XP and they are not considered lower end.  

The more I look into the matter the more I think that XP will be a requirement.


----------



## newGuy12 (Mar 26, 2008)

Jade Tigress said:


> Ok, I know Vista is the latest Windows program, but what exactly is wrong with it? What makes it so bad?








http://badvista.fsf.org/what-s-wrong-with-microsoft-windows-vista

Hoary!!!

http://www.ubuntu.com/products/WhatIsUbuntu/desktopedition

Hahahahaha!


----------



## mrhnau (Mar 26, 2008)

Jade Tigress said:


> Ok, I know Vista is the latest Windows program, but what exactly is wrong with it? What makes it so bad?
> 
> My laptop is showing wear and I'd like to get a new one when money allows. My laptop has XP, all the new computers come with Vista.



For me, two words: BLUE SCREEN! Go to ESPN.com, blue screen. Use something for a video chat with relative, blue screen. Get a drink of water, blue screen.

My wife wanted a new laptop that came w/ Vista. I asked her to change order to XP, but she wanted it, so she got it. It's been a pain ever since. I still love my desktop. Dual-boot with XP and Fedora core 7. Love it  best of both worlds...


----------



## tellner (Mar 26, 2008)

What's wrong with Vista?

First come the hardware requirements. The recommended minimum to get it to work are 3 GhZ processor and 2 G of RAM. With that it will move like a hypothyroid tortoise. 

A lot of perfectly normal hardware doesn't work anymore.

Drivers have to be on an approved list.

Most of the (expensive) software I've bought no longer works.

The authentication requirements are onerous.

It's incredibly fragile. Look at it funny and it dies. I haven't had a Blue Screen in a long time with XP Pro.


----------



## fireman00 (Mar 26, 2008)

Personally I'm loving Vista ... its been running on a Compaq laptop with 2 GIG of RAM and a 167 Gig hard drive for 6 months now with no issues.  It works out of the box unlike the 'n' number of linux distros that I ran through up to and including Puppy, Mandriva '07 and '08, Fedora 6 and 7, Ubuntu 6, 7 and 8 (and every sub-flavor of Ubuntu including Mint, Xbuntu). 

And all the apps I need work - without having to find replacement open source apps that might/ might not need tweaking.


----------



## Scarey (Mar 26, 2008)

Anyone who wants to downgrade(?) from Vista to XP, it's not at all hard. Go ahead and buy a laptop with Vista, and an OEM copy of XP. Format the HDD and install XP. If you already have Vista, and have for a while, buy  an external hard drive and a copy of XP. Back-up any information you want to keep, and install XP.


----------



## newGuy12 (Mar 26, 2008)

tellner said:


> First come the hardware requirements. The recommended minimum to get it to work are 3 GhZ processor and 2 G of RAM. With that it will move like a hypothyroid tortoise.


hahaha

Memory: Real: 117M/210M act/tot  Free: 792M  Swap: 0K/1024M used/tot


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 26, 2008)

To be entirely fair I have work with Vista Business and it is MUCH better than... than... than...Home Premium :barf:

But From a corporate POV I will let them change my Department from XP to Vista IF and only if they plan on fighting me for it...  and winning :EG:


----------



## Bigshadow (Mar 26, 2008)

Vista sucks ***!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 26, 2008)

Grand Central is dirty and a really bad place.
But I'd rather be there than dealing with Vista.


----------



## newGuy12 (Mar 26, 2008)

Andrew Green said:


> But here is my view, Vista is doing something really good, it is getting people to look at and consider alternatives.  Personally I don't care whether they go Linux, OS-X, BSD or anything else, I'd just like to see some variety.


This is the silver lining, right here, that you mention.


Andrew Green said:


> If people had to pay full price for a program that let them write letters, they'd good to alternatives.


Yes, perhaps a better alternative -- like _plain_text_.  Why is it that everyone wishes to use all of these "rich text formats" all of the time?  PLAIN - FREAKING - TEXT can work just as well, thank you very much, and you can read it using ANYTHING.


----------



## tellner (Mar 27, 2008)

Bill Holbrook says it very well


----------

